# Wilcom Embroidery Studio E2/E3 ?



## Stitch-Up

Hi guys

I'm a little confused by the plethora of versions of the Wilcom embroidery software.

I find it frustratingly difficult to get pricing - Wilcom just refer you to distributors and then you get all the sales patter!

What I'd like to know is:

What is the difference beteen the different 'Levels' of Embroidery Studio E2?

Which level is best suited for a home based business?

What is the approximate price of the various levels?

Does the software ever appear on the 2nd hand market? If so, what are the pitfalls of buying 2nd hand?

All information gratefully received.

Thanks in anticipation.

John


----------



## TPrintDesigner

Do you have Wilcom software to upgrade or is it a new purchase? There are 4 packages, lettering, Editing, DecoStudio and EmbroideryStudio. If you are serious about digitising Then EmbroideryStudio is what you need. The new E3 version contains all the features to create corporate type logos and unlike E2 you don't need to spend a ton of cash to get artistic features because they can be bought individually as and when you need them.

If you sub your digitising out then Editing will allow you to fix up problems and modify files for different fabrics. It also comes with the full lettering suite.

You can pick up the software second hand but you need to be sure it is legal by checking the dongle number with Wilcom first. If it is ES2009 or older then it is no longer supported and will become problematic on newer operating systems. However you can update older software to E3 which could save you money if you buy right.

skype me if you want to know more. I've been in the business a long time and I'm an authorised trainer.

skype: tprintdesigner


----------



## JR Howell

My Wife and I run a shirt shop and bought wilcom deco studio a few years ago never used it and I contacted Wilcom last year and upgraded to embroidery studio. was told we would have training available to us, was sent some links and cds. tried to set up for training and was told our new program was obsolete only 4 months after we bought it. there was one training session available in Georgia. Called to set it up and was told there was only one seat left and that was the end of the training for thatversion. contacted the sales dept and tech support and as of this time we still havent been trained properly on the program. It is not an easy program to learn on your own. the last conversation with the sales person assured me there would be training available. but we havent been made aware of any. At this time We have a lot of money that has been spent on a program that I still think is top shelf but have to rely on someone to do digitizing for us at another expense. We may need to upgrade again to do rhinestones but I hate to throw away another chunk of our hard earned money without results. E2 is the one we now own


----------



## Stitch-Up

Thanks for the replies both.
@TPrintDesigner
I don't have any software to upgrade from but I have used CorelDraw and have version 6.

I just added you on Skype.
@JR Howell
Your experience sounds like a very expensive lesson! I really find it gut wrenching when a large company with a high profile like Wilcom, treat their honest customers in such a way. I hope things improve!

*This is NOT a good advert for Wilcom.*


I've been offered Wilcom E2 Corporate Level 1 (2nd hand) for £1500 about $2400! *Is that a reasonable price to pay?*

John


----------



## JR Howell

Hi John
I just contacted Lee from Balboa embroidery in california and she has produced a training program for Wilcom that looks to be a real training program. I just ordered the upgrade to E3 and her training discs for the program they are not available through Wilcom but she has a couple of demo sections if you contact her i feel sure she will be able to help you. I spoke with her yesterday and she is very easy to talk to and really knows embroiderysorry for the last post but i was pretty frustrated trying to learn the program and now feel confident we will be ok with it.


----------



## RickyJ702

Stitch-Up said:


> Thanks for the replies both.
> @TPrintDesigner
> I don't have any software to upgrade from but I have used CorelDraw and have version 6.
> 
> John


 I think your CorelDraw will conflict with Wilcom if you have version 6. your going to have to uninstall your version 6 and use the Wilcom's CorelDraw within the program. i believe only E3 supports version 6. I could be wrong if they fixed the bug.


----------



## RickyJ702

JR Howell said:


> Hi John
> I just contacted Lee from Balboa embroidery in california and she has produced a training program for Wilcom that looks to be a real training program. I just ordered the upgrade to E3 and her training discs for the program they are not available through Wilcom but she has a couple of demo sections if you contact her i feel sure she will be able to help you. I spoke with her yesterday and she is very easy to talk to and really knows embroiderysorry for the last post but i was pretty frustrated trying to learn the program and now feel confident we will be ok with it.


 
i love lee's voice  so calm and gentle lol. i enjoyed her classes and you learn new tricks like x3 underlay and trapunto technique.


----------



## Stitch-Up

Thanks for all the advice guys.

Wilcom E3 arrived before the E2 I'd purchased 2nd hand. I installed the E3 without issue and upgraded the E2 dongle  All working fine.

I'll be looking up training options so thanks for the tips.

Cheers

John


----------



## enycejason

What the going prices for e2 version second hand?
how much was it new?

Sorry for the thread jack. looking for some info


----------



## GrandTee

Wilcom is on sale. Today is the last day. $1495 instead of $5000 for the basic one. Just bought it last week. Better call them and order it today if you want the special. You also don't have to trade in your old program either. Best deal ever. We bought 3 basic users and one full version.


----------



## Stitch-Up

There are many different versions of Wilcom. Which version is on sale for $1495?


----------



## Stitch-Up

enycejason said:


> What the going prices for e2 version second hand?
> how much was it new?
> 
> Sorry for the thread jack. looking for some info


Do a quick search on Ebay, that'll give you some idea.


----------



## GrandTee

All are on sale. But we got embroidery designer 3.0 and and advanced e3.0


----------



## cookster

I picked up ES3 Designing at the end of December from Wilcom America for $1,500 plus they threw in outlines and 4 months same as cash to pay for it. They said I had to send my copy of Sierra but no RMA came in my box as they said it would. I love it. 

Also I run Corel X6 and it works with my version. I did not have to load the version that came with ES3. I have not seen any problems yet but I am also a novice user of ES3. 

Good luck,

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## shartman

Action illustrated is coming out with a new program. It is call EZstitch. We have the test version of it. If you know Corel you will like it. It works in Corel. There is not a lot of info out yet. Goto YouTube and look up action illustrated AZ. There is about 8 videos out there.


----------

